# w8.spinner.dk -- busted???



## borakid (Nov 29, 2002)

So, can anyone let the admin over at w8.spinner.dk know that their new user activation doesn't really work? I registered and re-registered and also tried the "forgot my password" option. I never get a single Email and can't activate the account. It also seems that there is no way to get in touch with anyone over there either UNTIL you have an activated account... It's a bit of a catch-22.


----------



## MP33dave (Sep 11, 2007)

you and me both brother...


----------

